# Best movie to give HT a good workout



## gasteve76 (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to pick some brains and get a list of movies that can really give my surround system a good work out. My system isn't very fancy, just a 5.1 Sony blue ray but I want to put it to the test!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Latest Transformers movie "Dark side of the moon" hands Down is the best movie up to this point. No one here will argue that.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Definitely Transformers: Dark of the Moon. Tron Legacy is another great one, but nothing like tranformers.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Absolutely Transformers. WOW factor for sure.


----------



## gasteve76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Transformers and Tron, got it. There's gotta be more. One of my favorites was Master and Commander, all the sounds of an old wooden ship at sea were amazing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check out this thread already going its got lots of movies listed.


----------



## gasteve76 (Nov 21, 2011)

Great lists, thanks!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

To name a few:

Transformers: Dark Side of the Moon
Tron: Legacy
Hulk (Ed Norton version) (sonic cannon scene and the climax battle)
Thor
Master and Commander (cannon attack where they shoot off the rudder)
How to Train Your Dragon
Star Trek (recent one directed by JJ Abrams)
Battle L.A.
Iron Man
iRobot (specifically the car chase through the tunnels while being attacked)
Black Hawk Down
War of the Worlds (Tome Cruise version... not the best movie, but great LFE)
Pearl Harbor (initial attack)
Casino Royale (initial foot chase scene)

If you're geeky enough to have a blu ray burner on your computer (they're under $100 now) there's a guy who put together a blu ray you can download free from torrent sites that has 30+ of the best clips from the movies I've listed and more, all specifically chosen to show off aspects of your HT. Greatest demo disc ever!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Also the opening of Saving Private Ryan was pretty intense. When they storm the beach.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Inception should be mentioned. I hope you realize that all of these movies will make you want to upgrade your system.  Especially the sub!!!


----------



## Dallin (Nov 25, 2011)

Iron Man and Dark of the Moon.
Nice sharing...keep it up...


----------



## roxywatson001 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I think you can play "300" for that purpose. According to me that should be perfect to give HT a good workout.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Dark of the Moon is an obvious choice!

I have to say the open scene of Valkyre (and the beginning of the second chapter when the planes are landing at the outpost) are very impressive to demo. Check it out!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just remembered another... The final gun battle and the train arrival in 3:10 to Yuma.

Absolutely killer demo material!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Super 8 can be added to this list for sure. lots of subsonic bass in this movie


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I will repeat what just about everyone has already said, Transformers Dark of the Moon will give your system a non stop workout, it is just amazing to watch and listen to especially if you can get past the poor acting and story.
If you are looking to give a sub woofer a workout a great movie that I have not seen mentioned yet is U-571 the scene where they are dropping the depth charges is intense, also Valkyrie has few scenes where there is bombing that will shake your walls, especially in the beginning when Stauffenberg is injured.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Super 8 can be added to this list for sure. lots of subsonic bass in this movie


Especially that train crash, holy moly!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

KalaniP said:


> Especially that train crash, holy moly!


Yup, I actually bottomed out my sub on that section:hsd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want a bass workout... check out Cloverfield.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

For bass you can't go wrong with War of the Worlds emergence scene.


----------

